# Need a BASEMENT/BODY PARTS scene and scare suggestion



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Here are some Ideas. 







Arm coming out of the wall







Morgue







Dead Flowers







Psycho Room from the movie its a beautiful mind







Shelf full of dead heads or masks







Morgue Table







Barrel







Boiler Room







Toxic Room


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Those pictures are awesome


----------



## prepshop (Sep 30, 2011)

I knew you all could help! All the photos gave me inspiration, but the newspaper clippings is exactly what I was looking for, but couldn't think of on my own! Thanks so much for the inspiration! Best of all.....used newspapers are FREE!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Could hang clear sheet plastic with fake blood on it and illuminate from underneath. That would be creepy like a meat locker.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

are you after a jump scare or just a nervous chill type thing? could set up a rig to drop organs from the ceiling as people walk through, obviously dont drop them right on top of them, keep them tied up with fishing line or something and then have the lines all bunched together at the end so its easier to pull back up for the next lot of victims.


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

prepshop said:


> I knew you all could help! All the photos gave me inspiration, but the newspaper clippings is exactly what I was looking for, but couldn't think of on my own! Thanks so much for the inspiration! Best of all.....used newspapers are FREE!!!!!!


Yeah usually if i see something cool on here or anywhere else i put in in my Halloween folder on my computer...These pictures were under "Future Ideas"


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

How about "human butcher shop"? Psycho actor weilding a cleaver, tons of severed limbs and organs strewn about the room, on table, hanging from hooks, etc. Maybe an injured victim begging to be saved and the butcher goes after him. Room goes black and butcher comes back with victims "severed head"?


----------



## BROTHERSCRYPT.COM (Aug 13, 2013)

If you like the newspaper idea these guys on youtube did a newspaper room last year. It looked awesome. They have videos on them making the room. There name is perdition home.

I will try to find the video and post it.


----------



## prepshop (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks! Did search for "Perdition Home" and found the video. Perfect!


----------

